# Anajet MP5 has never printed consistently...A year of cost and no profit



## idesigninohio (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi. We have had our Anajet MP5 for over a year. In that year, we have replaced the pump, the wiper blade, direct plumbing install, and a circuit board which controlled the print carriage. Every time I contact Anajet tech support, they would ship out a part for US to replace... we still have issues... bad issues. I am to the point of cringing when we take in a digital print job. Anajet said I can pay to have it shipped back to them and pay to have them fix it. How generous. I blow through $700 in ink per month to get about 20 prints out...machine stops printing in the middle of the job. Magenta and yellow ALWAYS streak. I maintain it. I clean it. I need someone to come fix this thing since Anajet won't. We are out of warranty and are located in Akron, OH. When we were thinking of purchasing this machine, I couldn't keep the folks at Anajet off the phone or out of my inbox. The day it was delivered is when they stopped talking to me. This is unacceptable to spend this kind of money on something that won't give me a decent print. Help. Anyone had this kind of service from Anajet? If I win the lottery, I will take the machine out back with a sledgehammer.


Thanks,
Tammy


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

idesigninohio said:


> Hi. We have had our Anajet MP5 for over a year. In that year, we have replaced the pump, the wiper blade, direct plumbing install, and a circuit board which controlled the print carriage. Every time I contact Anajet tech support, they would ship out a part for US to replace... we still have issues... bad issues. I am to the point of cringing when we take in a digital print job. Anajet said I can pay to have it shipped back to them and pay to have them fix it. How generous. I blow through $700 in ink per month to get about 20 prints out...machine stops printing in the middle of the job. Magenta and yellow ALWAYS streak. I maintain it. I clean it. I need someone to come fix this thing since Anajet won't. We are out of warranty and are located in Akron, OH. When we were thinking of purchasing this machine, I couldn't keep the folks at Anajet off the phone or out of my inbox. The day it was delivered is when they stopped talking to me. This is unacceptable to spend this kind of money on something that won't give me a decent print. Help. Anyone had this kind of service from Anajet? If I win the lottery, I will take the machine out back with a sledgehammer.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Tammy



What exactly are your issues? Please don't take this question into offense but have you been to training? You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

I also have a customer out in Canton Ohio that knows how to fix mpowers. I could pass along your information to him if you would like?


----------



## idesigninohio (Dec 14, 2012)

I have printed with an Epson prior to this so I have knowledge of digital printing. I've attended seminars with Great Dane Graphics regarding artwork creation. I have not been to the Anajet training, no. Problems I have are constant banding in yellow and magenta, job stops printing in the middle of job and I have to turn the machine off. RIP stalls when sending job over, once I get nozzle checks to look good, I print approx. 5 shirts, then have to do a level 3 printhead clean, then continue to print 5 or so shirts, printhead clean, and so on. When it freezes in middle of print job, upon restart, an error message pops up with something about carriage control, I turn it off again to get rid of it. The only jobs I can truly get off of this thing are really distressed designs, black ink on white shirts....alot of money to print white shirts with black ink. I brought samples of my nightmares to the trade show in Atlantic City and took them to our salesman at the Anajet booth and he did a good job of scooting me out of there as quickly as possible. Once I have a good magenta nozzle check, I can print maybe 2 shirts with a 10" wide x 3" design then magenta is gone. This has been a constant since we have had the machine and tech support just keeps shipping us parts for us to install.


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

idesigninohio said:


> I have printed with an Epson prior to this so I have knowledge of digital printing. I've attended seminars with Great Dane Graphics regarding artwork creation. I have not been to the Anajet training, no. Problems I have are constant banding in yellow and magenta, job stops printing in the middle of job and I have to turn the machine off. RIP stalls when sending job over, once I get nozzle checks to look good, I print approx. 5 shirts, then have to do a level 3 printhead clean, then continue to print 5 or so shirts, printhead clean, and so on. When it freezes in middle of print job, upon restart, an error message pops up with something about carriage control, I turn it off again to get rid of it. The only jobs I can truly get off of this thing are really distressed designs, black ink on white shirts....alot of money to print white shirts with black ink. I brought samples of my nightmares to the trade show in Atlantic City and took them to our salesman at the Anajet booth and he did a good job of scooting me out of there as quickly as possible. Once I have a good magenta nozzle check, I can print maybe 2 shirts with a 10" wide x 3" design then magenta is gone. This has been a constant since we have had the machine and tech support just keeps shipping us parts for us to install.


what is your printer serial number?


----------



## idesigninohio (Dec 14, 2012)

F3222

Sometimes if I have just one shirt that needs printed and my magenta and yellow crap out, I print the job over top of the previous print after several printhead cleans. Saves the cost of replacing the shirt. Lately, it's been misregistering like you see in this pic.


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

idesigninohio said:


> F3222
> 
> Sometimes if I have just one shirt that needs printed and my magenta and yellow crap out, I print the job over top of the previous print after several printhead cleans. Saves the cost of replacing the shirt. Lately, it's been misregistering like you see in this pic.


You're having ink starvation? How's your humidity level? Do your dampers look full when the colors drop out? i feel like there is air in your lines somewhere.

Also, the freezing can be caused by encoder strips being dirty/scratched or a new board is needed. 

Also, i just checked your history. leaking can be caused if the tray underneath the maintenance station isnt cleaned often or if your waste ink tank overflowed. Otherwise ink cant just come up from no where.

As i mentioned before, i have a customer in Canton, Ohio that is trained to fix mpowers. if you would like his information, let me know.


----------



## idesigninohio (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, I would definately like the Canton customer's contact info.


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

idesigninohio said:


> Yes, I would definately like the Canton customer's contact info.


just sent you a PM with his info for you


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Very good Deana!
How are you?
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

allamerican said:


> Very good Deana!
> How are you?
> Cheers! Beers are on me always.


I am well, and yourself? Any plans for the holiday weekend?


----------



## johnleisenberg (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank you Tammy, So far I've contacted Anajet and sent them files for imaging requested they image them on both the Sprint as well as the M series AND MOST IMPORTANTLY video it to verify. PLUS send me a reference for a Production Shop I can visit and actually see it run with a happy and profitable owner. Apparently they can't seem to find one.

Furthermore, I have been dealing with Ken Wandel who has now migrated to a competitor Omniprint. Same thing, have yet to receive samples and the reference they sent is an interior designer who is clueless regarding the printing industry. Ken had no problem trashing his old employer and I have yet to find ANYONE who will sing their accolades besides Henry Landau in Princeton, NJ who, according to Mr. Wandel is a "PAID SPOKESPERSON"

I've been in the printing industry for over 40 years and have purchased millions of dollars worth of equipment including 40" Heidleberg presse. I haven't seen this kind of "Snake Oil Sales" since the early second generation phototypesetting equipment in the late 70's / early eighties. Apparently, Anajet was sold to a group of investors and the CEO is a guy with NO, I REPEAT NO industry experience. The "Manager" I'm dealing with sold cars prior to joining Anajet.


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

Idesignohi, how is your printer working now? Was the tech in your area able to get you up and running and keep it that way?
Deanna at Anajet is a great resource. She knows the printers inside out and truly cares about the customers.


----------



## idesigninohio (Dec 14, 2012)

No, he wasn't. We spoke on the phone and I left him an email/voicemail after the first of July and haven't heard back. Did you get my message about the medium pretreated shirts we ordered from you not being treated? The other sizes were pretreated, but not the mediums. Our printer is still horrible. Spending hundreds of dollars printhead cleaning and our magenta continues to band. Trying to talk to Wandell about it at the Atlantic City tradeshow was pointless.


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

I am sorry I did not.
Please call me right away and we will replace anything that was an issue.
2067624555


----------

